# IS it possible to plow with a lift on my truck?



## donny boy (Sep 23, 2003)

I was wondering if it was possible to plow with a 4" lift on my truck, I haven't done it yet but I would luv to make my truck alittle higher off the ground... I currently am having a problem with my plow frame catching curbs and bottoming out on entrances to some of my residential driveways.... I have a sno-way plow and the bottom of the plow frame sit only a few inches off the ground.... I have seen other plow frames that don't have this problem, just that sno-way.... I have though to cut the frame where i don't need it but i really don't want to cut the steel and I really don't want to mess the the plow frame up... It keeps bending every time I come back from a snow plowing adventure...... If anyone has an idea what to do, please help me out.... Oh yeah i am gonna put timbrens on this week so that might interfer with the lift.... I have no clue...... I need help 
THANKS A BUNCH....


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

You have a snow-way on a F250 and its bottoming out? Sounds like the plow mount is not set at the right height. I dont think Timbrens will help much and a lift will just make the problem go in the opposite direction where the angle of the A-frame is to high. I dont know the recommend height settings for a sno-way, but thats where i would start before i go changing things on the truck.


----------



## c.t. lawn care (Feb 27, 2003)

on my truck the frame needed to be 9-11 inches off the ground


----------



## mylawn03 (Nov 5, 2003)

Maybe you just have some really steep driveways? The A-frame for Sno-Way plows should be level with the ground, otherise the cutting edge will not be hitting the ground at the right angle to do a good job. The A frame of most plows is only 5-7" off the ground. If its any lower then that, whoever put your plow on messed up somewhere. If you plan on plowing for a good period of time, I wouldn't recommend lifting your truck (as cool as that would be!!).


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Like my-lawn said, the A-frame should be parallel to the ground. Assuming yours is, adding a 4" lift will require you to lower the mount on the truck to EXACTLY where it is now. Yes, your truck will be higher but the mount will still be 8" or so off the ground. If you lift your truck without lowering the mount, the plow angle of attack will be off and every time you plow a fair amount of snow you will cause the blade to tirip easier and if you try to push a large pile the front end will try to lift off the grounf resulting in loss of traction and steering.


----------

